# LotR/Hobbit vs Warhammer models



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Just curious, as I've never played the GW LotR before... are the models the same scale?

More specifically... I want to have a few different classes of 'dragon' for my High Elves, and I need different models. Does anyone know if the Nazgul beast is the same size? Maybe a little smaller?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

A little smaller I used to have a nazgul and it would look like a teenager dragon which could work. Overall the models are maybe 3 or 4 mm shorter.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

That's exactly what I wanted to hear. I'd love to see a comparison picture, but if you say it's a little smaller, that's perfect.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Ill try and dig out some old LOTR if i still have some about


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I think the LoTR stuff is 28mm standard and wh/40k is 28mm heroic so it's slightly smaller


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

As long as it's on the same sized base as WHFB, you could probably get away with it in casual games.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well done guys. Way to read the first post. Helpful as ever.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I wanted slightly smaller. I was trying to find something that could fill the role of a slightly smaller WHFB Dragon. 

Not WHFB, I could also use something Dragon'ish that could be approximately the same size as the Roc from the new Skycutter. Thoughts?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the old metal fellbeast and honestly its way to big for anything other than a dragon

Its wings are bigger than a HE dragons, though its slighter


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm. Is the plastic one just as big? that's very helpful for comparison, thank you.

I suppose my next question then is: How big is the new Phoenix kit in comparison? Because if the Phoenix is just as big as the Dragon, then using a Fell Beast would work.

Make Sense?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

My Phoenix is still unmade, but I guess its a similar size.

It is shorter and the body is wider though


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I suppose that's my answer then. if the Phoenix is the same size as the Dragon but different dimensions, then I'm good with running the Fell Beast, which is also the same basic size. As long as everything has the same basic footprint, then I'm good with using different models for it. The Fellbeast, since it's 'dragon like' but not an obvious dragon, lets me play the Phoenix as a 'firedrake'.


----------

